# Melbourne attack



## CQB (Nov 9, 2018)

At about 1620 today there was an event in Bourke St. mall in central Melbourne.

‘Trolley hero’ praised for running at Bourke St knife man
The guy with the shopping trolley had a crack twice, another guy with a chair chimed in.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2018)

Good work!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 9, 2018)

Some good video here.....not sure why VICPOL waited so long to shoot him.

Bourke Street incident: police confirm assailant dead after 'terror' attack – as it happened


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 9, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Some good video here.....not sure why VICPOL waited so long to shoot him.
> 
> Bourke Street incident: police confirm assailant dead after 'terror' attack – as it happened



It seems that officers in other (westernized) countries seem to exhaust all non-lethal methods over a greater period of time than they do here, at least with aggressors that don't have firearms.
I wonder if a study or any analysis has been done about that disparity; would he interesting to see.

Props to the civvies who went WWE on this terrorist and helped the cops out.


----------



## digrar (Nov 9, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Some good video here.....not sure why VICPOL waited so long to shoot him.
> 
> Bourke Street incident: police confirm assailant dead after 'terror' attack – as it happened



Vicpol had a shoot first ask questions later reputation 10-15 years ago. What you're seeing in the video is the over reaction from the brass trying to stamp out that reputation.


----------



## CQB (Nov 9, 2018)

True, dat. We just bribe everyone up here.  

No problems with Somalis in Melbourne? Naaww...


----------

